# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  Песня Деда Мороза - от Львовны

## Львовна

Песня Деда Мороза -2015 

[IMG]http://*********org/6697262.jpg[/IMG]

Думаю, если ваш Дед Мороз исполнит эту песню  КРУТОГО ДЕДУЛИ  (в стиле диско, кстати)– равнодушным в зале не останется никто – гости будут активно подпевать и пританцовывать!!!

тут демо песни https://yadi.sk/d/zWBDt--wdbkbU

В комплект входит плюс с голосом деда и оригинальными бэками, минус, текстовый файл 

цена - 400 руб

*яндекс кошелек 410012027914780*
или 
Карта виза Сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133

----------


## swetik72

Добрый вечер, отправила вам 400 руб.,с нетерпением жду песню! С новым годом!!!

----------


## Львовна

*swetik72*, Уже отправила песенку вам в личку. С наступающим :Smile3:

----------


## Мишкина

ШИКАРНЮЧАЯ песенка! СКОРЕЙ берите! Ваш Дед Мороз будет самый крутой!!!

----------


## Львовна

Света... Мишкина ... ох, как же мне приятно от Мастера с большой буквы М получить отзыв. Спасибооооо!!!!!! И с днем рождения тебя еще раз :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## ОльгаКруш

Здравствуйте! только что отправила 400 рублей за песню ДМ. Жду! моя почта kof1602@rambler.ru

последние цифры карты 2916

----------


## Львовна

Здравствуйте, Ольга. На почте  вас ждет письмо. Забирайте песенку  :Smile3:

----------


## Kley

Ленуся, вчера мой ДМ выходил именно с этой песенкой!!! Классно получилось!!! Спасибо тебе, огромное!!!!
 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Львовна

> Классно получилось!!! Спасибо тебе, огромное!!!!


Ленуська, я так рада, что ты взяла мою фишечку в работу!!! Ехххуу!!!! :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  У меня уже на трех корпоративах Дедушка Мороз пел- и везде просто на УРА!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Спасибо тебе огромное за отзыв!!! С наступающим!!!! :Vishenka 19:

----------


## Татьянка

> У меня уже на трех корпоративах Дедушка Мороз пел- и везде просто на УРА!!! Спасибо тебе огромное за отзыв!!! С наступающим!!!!


 :Aga:  и у меня пел и будет петь!!!! Думаю еще на первых январских свадьбах не пустить ли мне дедушку к гостям.... уж очень момент вкуснявый!!! :Blush2:

----------


## ser72gy

Деньги за песню (в размере 400 руб.) перевел в 29.12.14 в 10.06 по-мск. Жду очень-очень))) ser72gy@rambler.ru

----------


## Львовна

*ser72gy*,  Уже на почте.  :Smile3:  Забирайте :Smile3:

----------


## BESElka

Песенка просто СУПЕР!!! Обкатали на корпоративе в субботу, У меня под нее выходил "выбранный" из числа гостей  Дедушка , вжился в роль тут же!.  Косчтюм, парик, борода... Да его и не узнать было! Народ подумал, что это приглашенный ДМ был. Песенка ритмичная, он пританцовывал и старался даже сам подпевать..( в руках микрофон ) Было полное ощущение, что поет сам, ведь из-за бороды не было видно кто рот разевает...)))) Восторг полный!!! Если кто в этом году не успеет провести, то следующий год, ребята, сами под нее выходить можете, время на разучивание текста у вас будет!
Леночка, ты просто ПАЛОЧКОЙ-ВЫРУЧАЛОЧКОЙ для меня оказалась! СПАСИБИЩЕ огромное! Коллеги, берите в работу! НЕ ПОЖАЛЕЕТЕ. Для поющих есть минус. А мне плюс ОЧЕНЬ пригодился! 
С Наступающим! И всех благ!

----------


## Львовна

*BESElka*,  Леночка, спасибо большое!!! С наступающим!!! Счастья и успехов в новом году  :Tender:

----------


## Веселинка+

Друзья а эта песня на утренниках школьных  для крутого дедушки пойдет или она для взрослых?

----------


## Львовна

Веселинка, эта песенка для утренников не подойдет, она для взрослых. :Meeting:

----------

